# Harman Kardon AVR 135 Bass Management Subwoofer Crossover Problem



## TRouth302 (May 26, 2010)

Hey I am new to the fourm but not new to sound and ht setups. But I do have a question on my AVR 135. Under the bass management setting for crossover there is no clear way to set the Center and surrounds to 150Hz and Left/Right to aournd 80 Hz and then only have under 80 Hz go to the sub. 

I am using Kalisph Center and Surrounds. 
No NAME home built Towers with side firing 8"s
Infinity Perfect 12's subs
Crown 402....(not hooked up) ..trying to make my mind up on either BFD or Mic2200
(right now using a small 75 watt 4 ohm infinty BU-1 amp)

The reason for my question is so I can run the Mic2200 as a HPF and my AVR act as the low pass filter under 80Hz

here is my AVR settings
*LARGE left/right
*SMALL center
*SMALL Surround
*SMALL Rear surround
*SUBWOOFER LFE
I run Logic7 ci and mu

NO ONE at Haram Kardon knows what I am talking about, and I couldn't understand them if they did. (culture diffence) here is the manual http://ec1.images-amazon.com/media/i3d/01/A/man-migrate/MANUAL000073294.pdf pages 18 and 19

Please look close when it says that you can set the subwoofer to pickup freq not produced by my center or surrounds. I know it says that the sub is normally set under the left/right but mine for some reason does not seem to be doing that. I think it is set to center, and I would like to change it to the left/right.

Please Help ME
Thanks
TRouth302


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi TRouth302 and welcome to the forums :T

The only thing I can think of is to change the *Global MGR *setting to *Independent* and like that you may choose separately, it's a long time since I have had an H/K AV amp but from what I remember there settings are very comprehensive and some of the best for allowing different configs on the bass management side...


----------



## TRouth302 (May 26, 2010)

Here is what I found out. You must use the *LFE L/R* in order to use the crossover under the Left/Right I am sest at 60 Hz and sound a lot better now. You were also right about the *independent *setting. Thanks


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

TRouth302 said:


> Here is what I found out. You must use the *LFE L/R* in order to use the crossover under the Left/Right I am sest at 60 Hz and sound a lot better now. You were also right about the *independent *setting. Thanks


Good news :T


----------

